# scar stuff - by far the best halloween music blog ever



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Way ahead of you. I found Scar Stuff last March. I agree with you. He has the best halloween recording collection I've seen anywhere. The only better collection (although not Halloween realted) is Kiddie Records Weekly. He's got almost 100 78 RPM kids records on his website. And he's got plans for about 60 or 70 more.


----------



## alabamudclay (Oct 8, 2006)

actually way ahead of you, got all his stuff from him last year on soulseek. if you can find me on there, i'm sharing over 200 albums of halloween stuff.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Cool. What is soulseek, and where can I find you there?


----------



## alabamudclay (Oct 8, 2006)

peer to peer sharing software:
http://www.slsknet.org/

my username is alabamudclay on there also


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Ok. How exactly do i find your shares?


----------

